# ThrottleStop undervolting isn't changing anything



## LunaticEyes (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello =p,

I've bought a Dell G3-3590-A30P and I'm suffering from thermal throttle (as everyone else, it seems). I tried to undervolt my processor using ThrottleStop and Intel XTU, but none of them worked.

ThrottleStop let me change the values, but the offset shown in the table doesn't change, alongside the temperature hitting 100°C (212°F). When trying to use XTU, the voltage offset is greyed out:










Laptop Specs:

*CPU:* Core i7-9750H
*RAM:* 8GB DDR4 2666 MHz
*Motherboard:* Dell 01RGT1 (laptop)
*GPU (onboard):* Intel(R) UHD Graphics 630
*Driver:* 25.20.100.6617
*GPU (dedicated):* GTX 1660 ti Max-Q
*Driver:* 26.21.14.4219
*Laptop Model:* Dell G3-3590-A30P
*System BIOS:* 1.9.2
*OS Build/Version (dual boot):* Windows 10 Home Single Language Version 10.0.18363 + Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS (I hardly ever use it though)

Any ideas of what I should do?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 26, 2020)

BIOS updates are being released, likely by all manufacturers, that will block under volting.  Do a Google search for Plundervolt if you want to find out more about this issue.  Here is the reason why Intel has decided to do this.









						INTEL-SA-00289
					

INTEL-SA-00289




					www.intel.com
				




This fix has also disabled the adjustable Turbo Ratio Limits.  You used to be able to lower those to control heat but not any more.

If you can go back to a previous BIOS version, you might be able to get under volting and adjustable turbo ratios back.

There are going to be a lot of unhappy laptop owners in the near future.


----------



## LunaticEyes (Feb 27, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> BIOS updates are being released, likely by all manufacturers, that will block under volting.  Do a Google search for Plundervolt if you want to find out more about this issue.  Here is the reason why Intel has decided to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, didn't know about it. I think I will just replace the thermal paste


----------



## BikeHelmet (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't understand why they don't just add an auto-tuner? Click a button and let it find the limits, then they note that level and enforce staying comfortably back from it. You could probably still let most people shave off 40-80mv safely.

As is, factory tuning is now super important. Dell usually has way too many volts in their slim and light models, so they're going to be more overheat-prone going forward...


----------



## basco (Mar 1, 2020)

but why are desktop processors also effected but are still able to undervolt + change multis or is my thinking wrong?
TiA


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 1, 2020)

@basco - Desktop computers allow voltage control in the BIOS. Most laptops do not have this option. Laptops only have voltage control by using software like Intel XTU or ThrottleStop.

It is software voltage control that is coming to an end. Either a BIOS update or a Windows Update only needs to set a single bit within the CPU to block voltage control. HP and Dell have already started releasing BIOS updates with this fix.


----------



## basco (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you very much Mr. unclewebb for explaining this to me!

and a big thanks for your time + effort on throttlestop !

if ya need new hardware for testing shoot me a pm- i mean it


----------



## Tadas (Apr 10, 2020)

It's just waiting for a new update win ? 
there is no solution ?

DELL G3 3590 i5 9300h


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 10, 2020)

Tadas said:


> there is no solution ?


It was an Intel microcode update that has blocked under volting.  The feature that allowed a person to change the CPU voltage while in Windows is not coming back.  

If you have lost the ability to under volt your CPU, the only possible solution is to install the previous BIOS version, look in the BIOS for the option to reset the BIOS to default settings and then boot up and block any future BIOS updates.  

Do a Google search for Dell G3 3590 and voltage and you will probably find a forum where users have either had success doing this on your laptop model or users that have not been able to go back.  For some laptops, there has been no going back.


----------



## Tai Le (Jun 28, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> BIOS updates are being released, likely by all manufacturers, that will block under volting.  Do a Google search for Plundervolt if you want to find out more about this issue.  Here is the reason why Intel has decided to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, i have just met this issue after update new BIOS from Dell. This is really annoyed. Dell Precision 5520 laptop is very hot, start up with over 90 degree and easy throttling power and current/EDP. Intel must have another solution if not users will come to AMD in the near future.
One more thing, i see that Dell designs very stupid, set default clock too high while the cooling system not good.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2020)

@Tai Le - Some Dell laptops have an option in the BIOS to reset to factory defaults. Try doing that after updating the BIOS. Some users have got voltage control to work again, even when using the new BIOS. You can also try going back to the previous BIOS version. Do the same thing with the reset to factory BIOS option.


----------



## mateuscyber8 (Jul 10, 2020)

For you G3 3590 users, i'll tell what i did.
*First:* Downloaded and installed BIOS 1.8.0 (it worked with BIOS 1.10.0 as well).

*Second:* Went to the BIOS screen, pressed the Restore Settings button (at the right bottom of the screen)

*Third:* Marked the BIOS Defaults line in the Available Configurations screen.

I hope it will work for you guys too.

Thx @unclewebb for your help.


----------

